# Crown on Spike on Phal



## FourEve (Oct 9, 2022)

Hi all - hoping to pick the collective brains and expertise here. I have this phalaenopsis that I got from my local nursery. It isn’t a special species that I am aware of…when the blooms faded I left the spike because it had several nodes that appeared healthy and likely to re-spike. Sure enough, it did. However, it appears a little crown is actually forming on the spike! Has anyone ever seen this before? There also appears to be actual buds developing on this same spike. Pics attached. Would love to hear thoughts on this.

The first two pictures are what appear to be buds and the second two pictures are of the apparent crown…


----------



## eds (Oct 9, 2022)

It's a keiki. Not uncommon and you can use some hormone paste to encourage them. Let it grow to a good size with established roots before you remove it imo.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 9, 2022)

a baby plant


----------



## FourEve (Oct 10, 2022)

Thank you for the info. I’ve apparently always heard the word “keiki” used incorrectly to mean a spike. Now I understand the difference. Appreciate the replies,


----------



## Cearbhael (Oct 11, 2022)

Yeah, I have gotten kiekis in the past but it has been a long time! 1980’s


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2022)

When I have a keiki, I wrap it very gently with damp sphag. moss, tie some plastic wrap around the keiki and the
moss and wait for the result. Don't keep the sphag. wet, but just moist until you see good root growth. It's
an interesting little project and you get a new plant.


----------

